# Bucket or Pan ?



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

So what do you monkeys roll out of ?
I personally think that only barbarians and industrial painters roll out of buckets.


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

95% OF THE TIME PAN, however i recently applied sealer to a concrete floor, i rolled out of the bucket.G


----------



## waynec (Feb 17, 2009)

18" roller pan


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I was never a fan of 18's. I have seen to many guys rip the hell out of corners trying to get that frame in there tight. I alos never liked that if I was painting a house all one color, then in the bathrooms and smaller areas I still had to go get a 9".
And worst of all I hate cleaning those big bastards.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

I roll out of a bucket, you don't have to keep adding paint, dump two or three gallons in since the paint should be BOXED. then have at it. as for pan I only use them when I do varnish work for doors. I worked with this dude on a ceiling repaint coffer ceiling he puts a pan down on the floor then climbs his 6' step to paint the ceiling, the funny part was when he stepped right into the Pan:thumbsup: I was cutting in, I asked him why are you painting out of a pan, He told me "that's how real painters work!", I had to go outside and laugh my azz off, what a Maroon:laughing:



www.frankawitz.net


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

One of those things to make rolling my own easier.

I like big deep pans, I can make a bigger mess that way.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

ModernStyle said:


> So what do you monkeys roll out of ?
> I personally think that only barbarians and industrial painters roll out of buckets.


I'm a blow and go airless monkey, man :whistling


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

Buckets almost exclusively.

The only time I use pans is for occasional accent color work where very small quantities of paint are needed. I keep a 2 gal pan around just in case.

I'm not being rude, but in my area pros use buckets.


----------



## A+ Texture (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm with Frank I don't like refilling constantly. But I'm no pro painter either.


----------



## Schmidt & Co (Jun 2, 2008)

vandyandsons said:


> Buckets almost exclusively.
> 
> The only time I use pans is for occasional accent color work where very small quantities of paint are needed. I keep a 2 gal pan around just in case.
> 
> I'm not being rude, but in my area pros use buckets.


I have to agree. I almost never use a pan. I own one, but couldnt even tell you where it is. 

I _do_ think it's a regional thing, 99% of pro's in Chicago use buckets.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm sure some will disagree but I find there is alot less dripping if you load from a pan. Much nicer on fast interior repaints where you don't get to cover the new carpet install with six mil plastic and a drop cloth. Sure it should be done but will the client pay for it? No.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am blow and go sprayer. The greatest painter I ever worked with did it from a bucket. Dude painted like Pablo Picasso. His work was the real deal. First time I saw a real paint job, I wanted to go back and paint every house I did after seeing his work


----------



## RCPainting (Jan 29, 2006)

Spray
2 gal bucket with brush/weenie roller
5 gal bucket with roller
Whatever works best for the situation!


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

Bucket. I hate pans.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

99% of the time I roll out of a pan. I really need to break myself of the habit since most of my repaints are old houses we are rehabing using a bucket saves time and a little slop on these floors doesn't matter.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

bucket only and only on the rare occasions where I foolishly agree to paint.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I foolishly agree to paint on a daily basis ...............
I love how every HO has to tell me how they hate painting, I tell them I do to, that usually keeps the quiet for a little while.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

RCPainting said:


> Spray
> 2 gal bucket with brush/weenie roller
> 5 gal bucket with roller
> Whatever works best for the situation!


Yep. Exactly what RCPainting does.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I like when she says weenie roller


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Bucket here.


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

A bucket and a nine incher for the body, a pan and a 4" or 6" for cut in and trim out. (Almost never use a brush)


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

vandyandsons said:


> pros use buckets.


Word. :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

olyteddy said:


> A bucket and a nine incher for the body, a pan and a 4" or 6" for cut in and trim out. (Almost never use a brush)


Seriously? How does one paint without a brush?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> Seriously? How does one paint without a brush?



That's a secret us pro painters know about.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ProWallGuy said:


> Seriously? How does one paint without a brush?


Duh!! Point and paint!!


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I love how every HO has to tell me how they hate painting, I tell them I do to, that usually keeps the quiet for a little while.


 
I told someone today while putting in a patio door, that I hate working on houses.

They looked at me all confused and said, well why do you do it? I said I have too many damn tools to go work at Walmart.

It was all in good fun though, I do 3 or 4 good projects a year for them.


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Both, I painted with a pro for a few years off and on, we used pans, then I started using buckets. If you box the paint you might as well use the bucket.

I use 9" on down rollers and I have one 12" roller from when I did apartments (all one color) and rarely ever use that anymore.

I like those things on TV, the pad things that cut around anything. I would never buy one but they make it look so easy. $19.95 plus S&H.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 24, 2008)

honestly here lately on exteriors I have been turning the pump down on soffits/gutters and using a miniroller to roll the paint out after spraying it, and on the siding been putting pressure up and back rolling it. I don't try to use buckets if I don't have to.. to much of a pain, but I will use a bucket and screed if I need to. I REARELY will usea pan.


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

olyteddy said:


> A bucket and a nine incher for the body, a pan and a 4" or 6" for cut in and trim out. (Almost never use a brush)


Hey Ted your trim work has to look real nice:whistling do the custmers ask "why does the door trim have stipple:laughing:

When I use to do apartments(25 years ago) then we would roll out everything:thumbsup:
and I mean everything, cause they was apartments and the Homies don't care how it looks:laughing:


----------



## mark_2222 (Nov 20, 2008)

Frankawitz said:


> Hey Ted your trim work has to look real nice:whistling do the custmers ask "why does the door trim have stipple:laughing:
> 
> When I use to do apartments(25 years ago) then we would roll out everything:thumbsup:
> and I mean everything, cause they was apartments and the Homies don't care how it looks:laughing:


 
I agree. My guys wanna roll cigars for the cut in. It just looks bad. Some cases are exceptions but on doors you can use fine finish rollers (foam) and it looks pretty good.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

spraying is my preferred method on doors, foams are my second, a guy gave me a flocked foam roller once that I liked, but I cant find where he got it.
I know a guy who rolls his doors with the velour whizz rollers, to me they have way to much stipple, they really dont seem to have much less stipple then the regular whizz


----------



## olyteddy (Oct 27, 2006)

> Hey Ted your trim work has to look real nice:whistling do the custmers ask "why does the door trim have stipple:laughing:


Don't usually get paint on the trim. I use an edge guide to protect it. When I do paint trim is one of the few times I use a brush...


----------



## Home Work Pro (Dec 9, 2008)

I use a 5 gal bucket all the time unless I have an area that will justify my 18" setup. 

I'll pour 2 gallons into the 5, using a 9" and a screen. One of the mostly empty cans will be for cutting, the other gets a mini screen and 4" wizz roller. 

I only cut in at the ceiling when I'm doing wall work. I find that if I cut the ceiling first, then use the mini in the corners and against any taped trim, I can get a consistant orange peel without any brush marks.:thumbsup:


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

Real painters only use pans for mini rollers. If your using a 9 then it should be out of a bucket. Why in the hell would anyone think that a bucket and screen is sloppier then a pan. This belongs in the DIY forum with the do you tape off ceilings thread.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Spray, but I don't do walls. Only woodwork and only in my sprayroom :w00t: Kremlin 10-14 AAA


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

I like pans, me and my pans make money, I like money.


----------



## vandyandsons (Dec 23, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I like pans, me and my pans make money, I like money.



I like money too, but I don't like pans.


----------



## capital city (Mar 29, 2008)

ModernStyle said:


> I like pans, me and my pans make money, I like money.


If you like pans and pans make you money then you will LOVE buckets. Pans are for DIY's and just dont make sense for pros. This is a like asking what size brush to use 3" or 1". Trust me a bucket will make you atleast 25% faster plus if your not done at the end of the day you just dunk the roller, you cant do that with a pan.


----------



## jmda (Apr 3, 2008)

I started out using mostly buckets, switched to pans and now I will only use a pan for oil, touch up or something really small. I use buckets because one is less likely to spill, knock it over or step in it.

With an 18 I use the 22" rolling trough from wooster.


----------



## Dustyrose (Feb 13, 2009)

capital city said:


> If you like pans and pans make you money then you will LOVE buckets. Pans are for DIY's and just dont make sense for pros. This is a like asking what size brush to use 3" or 1". Trust me a bucket will make you atleast 25% faster plus if your not done at the end of the day you just dunk the roller, you cant do that with a pan.


 
No, but you can throw the pan/roller in a garbage bag over night and your ready to go the next day.

A bucket is just not feasable on a lot of jobs. I find painting from a bucket a lot messier that rolling from a pan.


----------

